# Party drugs



## Baka

What are the best party drugs u can use on every weekend.

MD is good but u can't use it EW , alcohol i don't like it anymore.

So i'm searching for some kind of drug that can replace MD and alcohol that i could use at least once a week , with effects like alcohol.

Won't use cocaine tho


----------



## Frandeman

Speed


----------



## MrWolf

GHB.

Xanax. Won't make you as 'silly' as alcohol, but have 1 or 2 singles on top of it, and you'll get silly and then some. You won't remember shiit though. Be prepared to take 2mg on a Friday evening, and wake up Monday at 3am having going through 10mg and not remembering a fcuking thing.

5-MAPB - pure empathy

2-FMA - stimulant

4-HO-MET - psychadelic trip.

If you combine all 3 in the right quantities, you have a (what some may consider better) MDMA replacement. You can tweak each compound to tailor what kind of trip you like. Increase one compound to increase the effect that comes with that compound. It's a lot less neurotoxic than MDMA too.


----------



## mrwright

I don't need drugs

Jesus is my high


----------



## BigTrev

I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.

See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.


----------



## BigTrev

I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.

See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.


----------



## BigTrev

I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.

See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.


----------



## BigTrev

I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.

See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.


----------



## MrWolf

BigTrev said:


> I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.
> 
> See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.





BigTrev said:


> I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.
> 
> See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.





BigTrev said:


> I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.
> 
> See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.





BigTrev said:


> I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.
> 
> See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.


 So what you're saying is, you're 46 years old and married with 3 kids?


----------



## lewdylewd

He keeps repeating himself I think he's on speed, which evidently doesn't help you like your in laws.


----------



## Sebbek

mrwright said:


> I don't need drugs
> 
> Jesus is my high


Amen brother

I'll see you in church

Sunday 6.30 am

Don't be late again


----------



## Artgg

go in a fu**ing gym and squat hard enough to see stars mate best drug ever plus good reward aswell.


----------



## Sebbek

MrWolf said:


> BigTrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.
> 
> See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigTrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.
> 
> See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigTrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.
> 
> See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigTrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 46 years old and married with 3 kids.
> 
> See if you can get me a drug that makes me believe the fukin inlaws are likeable, can I have some and don't worry about the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is, you're 46 years old and married with 3 kids?
Click to expand...

I'm 40 married with 2 kids & Tesco club card ...since you asking


----------



## andyboro

Artgg said:


> go in a fu**ing gym and squat hard enough to see stars mate best drug ever plus good reward aswell.


 I'm going to assume you don't get invited to many parties....


----------



## Artgg

andyboro said:


> I'm going to assume you don't get invited to many parties....


 Im. Fortunetally leaving each with a bird, tidy me mate.


----------



## andyboro

Artgg said:


> Im. Fortunetally leaving each with a bird, tidy me mate.


 Pigeon or turkey?


----------



## Artgg

chicken, preferably unfrozen so I can cook it


----------



## latsius

Eca, ephedrine

only thing i take to a party is banter and condoms,

obviously i give both of them out in the required quantitys lol


----------



## Baka

MrWolf said:


> GHB.
> 
> Xanax. Won't make you as 'silly' as alcohol, but have 1 or 2 singles on top of it, and you'll get silly and then some. You won't remember shiit though. Be prepared to take 2mg on a Friday evening, and wake up Monday at 3am having going through 10mg and not remembering a fcuking thing.
> 
> 5-MAPB - pure empathy
> 
> 2-FMA - stimulant
> 
> 4-HO-MET - psychadelic trip.
> 
> If you combine all 3 in the right quantities, you have a (what some may consider better) MDMA replacement. You can tweak each compound to tailor what kind of trip you like. Increase one compound to increase the effect that comes with that compound. It's a lot less neurotoxic than MDMA too.


 Xanax + alcohol , is the same then valium + alcohol? heard bad thing about it.

GHB i never tried it , is it really good? expensive ?

And the 3 others u quote , never heard of them.. i prefer drugs that make you feel good/free, not really stimulants.

Will make some research about GHB


----------



## Smitch

The missus uses GHB when we go out clubbing, it makes me sleepy but it's her club drug of choice.

You can't drink alcohol on it though.


----------



## a.notherguy

A Russ abbot CD


----------



## superpube

I love my mandy, but my knob refuses to work properly on it.

120mg cialis kept me hard, but could I cum, no. Had the wife squirting all over the bloody house all night long. Still cant cum a day later lol my balls are getting sore!


----------



## ILLBehaviour

i get the feeling op is gonna take a bunch of ghb and xanax and end up in a coma. Be careful op.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

mrwright said:


> I don't need drugs
> 
> Jesus is my high


 Same here, when I want to feel 'high' I read a passage from the 'good book'

op needs to find Jesus, I'll pray for you.


----------



## MrWolf

Baka said:


> Xanax + alcohol , is the same then valium + alcohol? heard bad thing about it.
> 
> GHB i never tried it , is it really good? expensive ?
> 
> And the 3 others u quote , never heard of them.. i prefer drugs that make you feel good/free, not really stimulants.
> 
> Will make some research about GHB


 Remove the 2-FMA and you don't have the stim effect.

The three drugs I mentioned can be used individually, or as a cocktail. I prefer higher empathy, low stimulant, medium trippy.


----------



## Baka

ILLBehaviour said:


> i get the feeling op is gonna take a bunch of ghb and xanax and end up in a coma. Be careful op.


 i won't aha , i won't buy xanax. will search for GHB tho to try once at least.

Got some MD / exactasy on hand but recovery is hard everytime.. brain fogs sucks


----------



## Frandeman

Legal highs

Cheap and easily available


----------



## jointhecrazy

2cb is a better version of MDMA, goes well with MDMA also for a bit more energy. Ghb is awesome. And I am looking forward to a long and happy life with my favourite friend ketamine. Most adaptable drug ive found, great for a chill, some introspective revalatory trips, or also getting freaky wierd and going wild at party's or event's. Will probably need a new bladder after hideout this year haha.


----------



## superpube

jointhecrazy said:


> 2cb is a better version of MDMA, goes well with MDMA also for a bit more energy. Ghb is awesome. And I am looking forward to a long and happy life with my favourite friend ketamine. Most adaptable drug ive found, great for a chill, some introspective revalatory trips, or also getting freaky wierd and going wild at party's or event's. Will probably need a new bladder after hideout this year haha.


 Can you still get ket? No one around me has had any for ages


----------



## jointhecrazy

superpube said:


> Can you still get ket? No one around me has had any for ages


 Yes mate its come back available round mine for a while and recently for a decent price. I only bother with crystal shards and they where dear in Manchester for a while, but now I can get twice as much for less. However if I'm in no hurry I use the deep web and I pay even less for more of crystal K delivered to my door from the Netherlands. Also weights like oz's is cheap on deep web and its fully escrowed so they don't release your money to the seller until you have received and sampled the product. Deep web is your friend if no local sources.


----------



## superpube

jointhecrazy said:


> Yes mate its come back available round mine for a while and recently for a decent price. I only bother with crystal shards and they where dear in Manchester for a while, but now I can get twice as much for less. However if I'm in no hurry I use the deep web and I pay even less for more of crystal K delivered to my door from the Netherlands. Also weights like oz's is cheap on deep web and its fully escrowed so they don't release your money to the seller until you have received and sampled the product. Deep web is your friend if no local sources.


 A mate found some locally a few months ago, was double the 'old' price and utterly s**t. Wasn't crystalled either so either cut to fook, or not ket.

Never bought from deep web. Wouldn't know where to start, I'm lost without google lol


----------



## jointhecrazy

superpube said:


> A mate found some locally a few months ago, was double the 'old' price and utterly s**t. Wasn't crystalled either so either cut to fook, or not ket.
> 
> Never bought from deep web. Wouldn't know where to start, I'm lost without google lol


 Just Google how to use the deep web haha, that's what I did its easy man there's obviously a risk involved the sites sometimes pull 'exit scams' and run off with all the bitcoins that are in processing deals etc, but if your only getting a couple of bits its worth the risk, also a risk of it getting intercepted in the mail but I've done 10+ orders I think and everyone's landed with me


----------



## bjaminny

Looks quite safe and fun


----------



## oldskoolcool

tor 1st

:thumb


----------



## Quackerz

Baka said:


> i won't aha , i won't buy xanax. will search for GHB tho to try once at least.
> 
> Got some MD / exactasy on hand but recovery is hard everytime.. *brain fogs sucks*


 Thats what Diazepam is for.


----------

